# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Ice Hockey (IIHF) Power Rankings

## CoffeeCup

While the 2009 IIHF World Championship is coming The IIHF web-site posts the "Power Ranking" 
I am confused in understanding the line of April 22  

> 5. FINLAND
> Like a certain car company not named Skoda, we try harder.

 I am sure that Skoda is really not the car company which can be related to Finland.
What is the car company referred to?
Can somebody read underlines and explain the idea?
Or maybe they just use "not named Skoda" to eliminate any possibility to perceive the commercial advertisement of the main sponsor in these joying lines?

----------


## alexB

I must be an allusion to this company's logo. 

> Their corporate motto is "We Try Harder." It was adopted in 1962[3] to make a more positive reference of Avis' status as the second largest car rental company in the US, at the expense of its larger competitor The Hertz Corporation. In 1981, the company instituted its system of vehicle tracking, that was coincidentally named Advanced Vehicle Identification System (AVIS).

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avis_Rent_A_Car_System
The bottom line should be :"We are not Czechs, we’re better than them"

----------


## CoffeeCup

*alexB*, Thanks a lot!  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

"Freedom fries", that's amazing (Power Rankings as of May 1)  

> 4. UNITED STATES
> How do you like them freedom fries?
> ...
> 12. FRANCE
> Mon Dieu, freedom fries are so 2003

 Though, may be I am the only who was not aware of this term.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> "Freedom fries", that's amazing (Power Rankings as of May 1)    
> 			
> 				4. UNITED STATES
> How do you like them freedom fries?
> ...
> 12. FRANCE
> Mon Dieu, freedom fries are so 2003
> 			
> 		  Though, may be I am the only who was not aware of this term.

 What term, 'freedom fries'? 
See this link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_fries 
It's none of my business, really, but the part of me that loves poetic justice truly hopes those two congressmen that were behind this were voted out of office, and now have to work at McDonalds making French fries.

----------

